# United Airlines "Enhanced" First Class Dinner ORD



## seat38a (Mar 4, 2015)

So our original flight in first class out of ORD went from "snack flight" now to a dinner flight after they rebooked us on a flight that is 3 hours earlier. Has anyone experienced their "Enhanced" first class meal service yet?


----------



## jis (Mar 4, 2015)

Well, there is actually real food in Dinner as opposed to cookies and pretzels and chips in snack. Usually two selections which vary quite a bit. Adequate size but not huge, usually includes a soup (Tortilla soups comes to mind) and an entree (Pasta or large salad with grilled chicken or a snadwich). Generally acceptable quality but nothing to write home about. I am assuming we are talking domestic FC here. And of course alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverages. The fresh baked cookie on some longer flights is a nice additional touch.

Don't know what "Enhanced" first class meal service is.


----------



## XHRTSP (Mar 4, 2015)

I flew United first class a few weeks ago. We had nuts and drinks served in glass and porcelain to start out with. Following that was a roast beef sandwhich and bowl of cream of mushroom soup. I thought it was pretty descent and it definitely filled me up.


----------



## seat38a (Mar 4, 2015)

jis said:


> Well, there is actually real food in Dinner as opposed to cookies and pretzels and chips in snack. Usually two selections which vary quite a bit. Adequate size but not huge, usually includes a soup (Tortilla soups comes to mind) and an entree (Pasta or large salad with grilled chicken or a snadwich). Generally acceptable quality but nothing to write home about. I am assuming we are talking domestic FC here. And of course alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverages. The fresh baked cookie on some longer flights is a nice additional touch.
> 
> Don't know what "Enhanced" first class meal service is.


They supposedly improved the meal service in domestic first class this year. It was announced late last year and being implemented early this year.


----------



## seat38a (Mar 4, 2015)

XHRTSP said:


> I flew United first class a few weeks ago. We had nuts and drinks served in glass and porcelain to start out with. Following that was a roast beef sandwhich and bowl of cream of mushroom soup. I thought it was pretty descent and it definitely filled me up.


Sweet. That was out or ORD? Was it a lunch flight?


----------



## jis (Mar 4, 2015)

seat38a said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know what "Enhanced" first class meal service is.
> ...


I last flew First Class (well actually Business First on an international 757) from Newark to Orlando about 9 days back. So I must have experienced "Enhanced" food then. They also provided sealed blankets on that flight possibly for use with the lie flat seats.


----------



## Palmetto (Mar 26, 2015)

I read what their new service entails on their website, but I can't remember the details. Senior moment! I'll be doing a first-class United trip in a couple of months. I'll try and remember to report back, unless I have another senior moment!!


----------



## jis (Mar 26, 2015)

Unless your FC domestic flight is long enough and at a mealtime, you will not get a meal. You will only get refreshments which consists of chips and cookies, as much as you can stuff in.

This is my experience from flying some 6 or so domestic legs in FC within the last 8 or so weeks, mostly Premier Platinum complementary upgrades.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 26, 2015)

For about $25 you can bring a few minis and a couple sleeping pills into coach and feel like you teleported from one airport to another. Even a $10K IFC ticket can't beat that. ^_^


----------

